# dish saying no 722k



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I just called to upgrade my non Hd to a 722K the lady said there was no 722K and that all they sell is a 622. No 722 or 722k.

Could they be out right now or do i just need to get someone who knows what they are talking about?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Keep trying, you should be able to find someone who knows what's going on.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I second what Gary said. That's ridiculous.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

now i was told that i would have to buy one and could not upgrade for free.
then the other guy said we could get you a 722 but no guarantee youd get a 722K because they are the same model for all accounts its just a matter of what someone grabs when it gets shipped out


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've been told something completely different when I've asked...

I was told that the 622/722 models are treated interchangeably and they have no way of guaranteeing a 722 if you order... BUT the 722K is supposed to be a different animal that you can specifically ask for.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I think that dish does not know what they are talking about.
I thought the 622 had a smaller drive in it


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

ibooksrule said:


> I think that dish does not know what they are talking about.
> I thought the 622 had a smaller drive in it


It does, previous post means you have no way of asking for either the 622 or 722. You will get whatever is on the truck, not that they are the exact same receiver in all aspects.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Things have changed a bit recently. Dish no longer uses 622s for upgrades, though they have some for RA replacements of existing 622s. Currently, all HD Duo DVR upgrades will get a 722 or a 722k, but there's no guarentee of either one. About 80% of the time, you'll get a 722k.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> Things have changed a bit recently. Dish no longer uses 622s for upgrades, though they have some for RA replacements of existing 622s. Currently, all HD Duo DVR upgrades will get a 722 or a 722k, but there's no guarentee of either one. About 80% of the time, you'll get a 722k.


FYI... the reason why I posted what I posted is because I recently tried to upgrade my 622 to another 722... and they instead sent me a 622! I wrangled and wrangled with them and ultimately was told they couldn't guarantee me that I wouldn't get another 622 if I tried again.

I could have upgraded to a 722K at that time... but no guarantee of getting a 722 vs a 622, and I was even talking to someone in retention by that time to try and get a straight answer.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm rapidly losing my enthusiasm with Dish. This 622/722/722K thing is both stupid and it makes Dish sound petty.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Getting a bigger hard drive for the same price is petty?


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

i had a 722 problem. dish sent a new one. it too failed. had a tech come out because the dish rep didn't believe me when i told him it was the box. he was trying to tell me i was getting errors with lag, severe lock ups and frozen recordings because of a ground wire. lol

tech came out, i told him what the problem was. he asks me to start it up and show him. during the boot, he said 'listen, we can go through this, or I'll just give you a 722k as a replacement'. was done in 10 minutes.

now granted. he wasn't the most educated on the unit, he first tried to tell me it had a bigger hard drive than the 722. but whatever the case, i have a 722k brand new instead of the refurbed 722 dish had sent.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

FastNOC said:


> he was trying to tell me i was getting errors with lag, severe lock ups and frozen recordings because of a ground wire. lol


Actually, bad grounding can cause that. Its standard procedure if two or more receivers in a row have the issue to send a tech out to check things. Issues with surge protectors can cause the issue too. Obviously that wasn't your issue, but what the agent said was valid. (I have seen it demonstrated, so I know for fact that those things can cause those problems)


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> Actually, bad grounding can cause that. Its standard procedure if two or more receivers in a row have the issue to send a tech out to check things. Issues with surge protectors can cause the issue too. Obviously that wasn't your issue, but what the agent said was valid. (I have seen it demonstrated, so I know for fact that those things can cause those problems)


While I may agree that a bad ground wire actually hooked up may cause some problem, Simply doing away with the ground wire will solve the problem.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

the problem i was having was hard drive based. there is no question. I knew this from the beginning, and discussed why i knew this with the tech. but i'm sure they have a procedure they must follow.

that's beside the point anyway though really


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> While I may agree that a bad ground wire actually hooked up may cause some problem, Simply doing away with the ground wire will solve the problem.


Ungrounded systems can cause issues as well. We'll just say it is not good when a charge in the lines grounds through the receiver.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

garys said:


> It does, previous post means you have no way of asking for either the 622 or 722. You will get whatever is on the truck, not that they are the exact same receiver in all aspects.


Last year when I dumped U-verse and joined Dish again I asked for a VIP 622 but I got VIP 722 which controls 2 TV. My roommate has an old SD receiver hooked to a HD set. So garys is correct.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

ibooksrule said:


> I just called to upgrade my non Hd to a 722K the lady said there was no 722K and that all they sell is a 622. No 722 or 722k.
> 
> Could they be out right now or do i just need to get someone who knows what they are talking about?


If there is an independent authorized retailer in your area, contact them. When I do equipment upgrades, I specify to my supplier the exact equipment that I am going to provide for my customer. I explain all the pros and cons of each setup and give the customer the equipment he/she wants. DNS techs on the other hand install the equipment that they are given.


----------

